# Bearbeiten der SavedVariables.lua



## Thalion (11. Juli 2005)

Mal wieder ein Problem, das leider nur bei der Benutzung von BLASC auftritt.

Wenn ich WoW beende, greift BLASC ja auf die SavedVariables.lua zu.
Anscheinend ist aber WoW noch nicht ganz fertig mit der Datei.
Das resultiert bei mir in einem netten Systemabsturz. 
Config.wtf und die SavedVariables.lua sind danach zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen und ich muß Backups zurückspielen.

Könnte sein, daß meine SavedVariables.lua auch etwas zu groß ist. Dank auctioneer bringt sie es auf stattliche 3MB. Nach dem Crash sind Immer so 75% der Datei ruiniert.

Wäre es möglich mir mal eine Version zu erstellen, bei der BLASC nach dem Beenden von WOW nicht sofort auf die Datei zugreift sondern erst nach ca. 3Sekunden (mit ein paar waits)?

Achja. Rechner ist ein 3,4er AMD, 1GB Ram, 160 SATA-HD. Also Performance sollte genug da sein.

Wie gesagt sehe ich kurz den Desktop (0,1s) dann schmiert die Kiste komplett ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santurio (12. Juli 2005)

am liebsten wäre mir, ja ich kenne das problem auch, wenn die entwickler, vom geliebten BLASC-TOOL, eine wirklich konkreten thread über status und bugs und was wird WIRKLICH kommen und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie tünkts mich, dass BLASC einfach so vorsich hindreht, aber funktionieren tuts ala /random 100 

Dieses wunderbare toool sollte gepflegt werden. Oder zumindest sollte mal informiert werden, konkret, ob es these days noch irgendwann eine Version geben wird, die verhebt. 

Das Tool, BLASC war super genial, die letzten Monate, leider, nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruzz


----------



## Poximus (12. Juli 2005)

Santurio schrieb:
			
		

> am liebsten wäre mir, ja ich kenne das problem auch, wenn die entwickler, vom geliebten BLASC-TOOL, eine wirklich konkreten thread über status und bugs und was wird WIRKLICH kommen und was nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi @ all

Also ich glaube die Entwickler tun was sie können nur im Moment ist B3N alleine weil der 2. gerade Diplomarbeit schreibt
und ich denke mal das ist verständlich dass er alleine nicht alles Proggen kann.

Zu deinem Oben beschriebenen Bug:
Ich habe auch diesen Bug. Bei mir beendet das wow gerade und das blasc läd leider schon die daten.
Viell. wäre dem mit einigen wait viell. wirklich abgeholfen?

@B3N: Viell. wäre es wirklich ganz gut einen StickyThread zu erstellen der aber closed ist und da alle Bugs reinschreiben.
Und wie der Status ist.

lg
Poxi


----------



## B3N (12. Juli 2005)

http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...?showtopic=7932

Ich werde mich diesbezüglich auch mit Regnor in Verbindung setzen, welcher für die Entwicklung im Windowsbereich zuständig ist.


----------



## Nyana (12. Juli 2005)

Falls Du wirklich mal Deine SaveVariables.lua entrümpeln möchtest, kann ich da nur SVEdit (derzeit v1.3.4) empfehlen, damit kannst Du jedes Array bearbeten bzw. löschen wenn Du das addon nicht mehr benötigst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Download*: »SVEdit @ worldofwar.net« ~ ca. 200 KB


----------



## Thalion (12. Juli 2005)

Das entrümpeln bringt nicht viel.
Das Problem ist wohl Auctioneer. Das macht bei einem Scanvorgang in einem wenig besuchten AH (auf Lothar/Horde) die SavedVariables.lua ruckzuck 1,5MB-2MB größer.

Allerdings möchte ich ungern auf dieses Addon verzichten. Zu wissen was was Wert ist und wozu es gebraucht wird ist schon sehr nützlich.
Ansonsten habe ich einen Abgespeckten Interface Ordner mit 15 Addons (Titan+AddOns, Teile von Cosmos, SCT, DefendYourself, Auctioneer+Lootlink, Enchantrix). Wirklich nur das Wichtigste, alles andere wird nicht deaktiviert, sondern komplett aus dem Interfaceordner gelöscht.
Alleine das sollte ja unbenutzte Einträge aus der SavedVariables.lua (nach dem nächsten Beenden) herauslöschen.

Gestern ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, daß der Fehler nur auftritt wenn ich längere zeit zocke. Wahrscheinlich ist der Speicher danach so voll (Auslagerungsdatei inkl.), daß das Beenden von WOW länger dauert (Speicher aufräumen). Genau in diesem Falle kickts den Rechner. Starte ich nur kurz WoW, gehe zum Briefkasten und gehe wieder aus dem Spiel raus, passiert das nicht.


----------



## B3N (12. Juli 2005)

Das Problem ist einfach deine enorm volle Datei. Wir werden schauen was sich machen lässt und wie wir das Problem umgehen können. Es wird immer wieder Add-Ons geben wo deine SavedVariables.lua zumüllen werden, manche mehr manche weniger und entsprechend hat dein WoW beim beenden auch zu rödeln.

Ich kann dir solange bis wir dafür eine Lösung haben nur empfehlen BLASC erst zu starten wenn du fertig bist mit WoW. Dann per rechter Maustaste auf das Icon in der Taskbar den abgleich manuell zu starten, die Daten werden ja trotzdem aktualisiert.


----------



## Poximus (12. Juli 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist einfach deine enorm volle Datei. Wir werden schauen was sich machen lässt und wie wir das Problem umgehen können. Es wird immer wieder Add-Ons geben wo deine SavedVariables.lua zumüllen werden, manche mehr manche weniger und entsprechend hat dein WoW beim beenden auch zu rödeln.
> 
> Ich kann dir solange bis wir dafür eine Lösung haben nur empfehlen BLASC erst zu starten wenn du fertig bist mit WoW. Dann per rechter Maustaste auf das Icon in der Taskbar den abgleich manuell zu starten, die Daten werden ja trotzdem aktualisiert.
> [post="95384"][/post]​



Jepp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So mache ich das jetzt im moment auch und es funzt!

Blasc erst starten nachdem wow beendet ist und manuell uploaden! :-)
So funktionierts einwandfrei 

lg
Poxi


----------

